# 20 acres, log cabin, Lg barn in Me



## Tall Grille

Since I won't be able to make this happen for me I thought I would pass it along. Seems like a great deal for this area. I will probably do a drive by this week anyway.

http://www.mainelistings.com/RealEstate/Details-Page/2/Index/1


----------



## Farmer Tom

Tall Grille said:


> http://www.mainelistings.com/RealEstate/Details-Page/2/Index/1


The link does not work, instead it only reads "You have reached this page through an invalid method!"


----------



## RonM

Same here...


----------



## themamahen

http://www.mainelistings.com/RealEstate/Details-Page/2/Index/1


----------



## Nomad

themamahen said:


> http://www.mainelistings.com/RealEstate/Details-Page/2/Index/1


Does not work.

Nomad


----------



## Tall Grille

Try this
Maine Real Estate - The Official MLS Listing Search on MaineListings.com
It is the top listing on the 2nd page


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity

yeah... still no go


----------



## Farmer Tom

Tall Grille said:


> Try this
> Maine Real Estate - The Official MLS Listing Search on MaineListings.com
> It is the top listing on the 2nd page


You've got to be kidding me by now: "No records found"


----------



## Tall Grille

Well, I am no good at the interweb. I just upgraded from dial-up to Hi-Speed yesterday.

If you are really interested, check out Maine Real Estate - The Official MLS Listing Search on MaineListings.com York County, Lebanon single family homes it is the first one on the second page.

I checked out the cabin the other night. it is 1.2 miles from the nearest power pole, The large barn has a cement floor with a "pit" like an oil change garage. It has more flourescent lights in there then could ever be needed, there is a small pond on the property. The ad shows some small solar panels and says there is a generator included.


----------



## Tall Grille

Ok, so I can't find it now. The cabin was there yesterday. There was a RE/Max sign at the end of the driveway. Sorry.


----------



## mrs whodunit

Tall Grille said:


> Well, I am no good at the interweb. I just upgraded from dial-up to Hi-Speed yesterday.
> 
> If you are really interested, check out Maine Real Estate - The Official MLS Listing Search on MaineListings.com York County, Lebanon single family homes it is the first one on the second page.
> 
> I checked out the cabin the other night. it is 1.2 miles from the nearest power pole, The large barn has a cement floor with a "pit" like an oil change garage. It has more flourescent lights in there then could ever be needed, there is a small pond on the property. The ad shows some small solar panels and says there is a generator included.


That barn kinda sounds like an attic in a house we use to own. The attic was loaded with outlets for the grow lights.


----------



## rickfrosty

Tall Grille said:


> Since I won't be able to make this happen for me I thought I would pass it along. Seems like a great deal for this area. I will probably do a drive by this week anyway.
> 
> http://www.mainelistings.com/RealEstate/Details-Page/2/Index/1


Looked on the MLS system & found the place _ $159,900 (?), very nice, but apparently listing just expired - that's why you couldn't see it.


----------

